
A Searching and Fearless Intellectual Inventory - henrik_w
https://www.facebook.com/notes/kent-beck/a-searching-and-fearless-intellectual-inventory/1179765038723025
======
maldusiecle
I've gotta say, this list feels pretty paltry. Even if it's a good idea to
understand the world by pattern-matching to certain concepts (I don't think it
is, tbh), it seems like a really poor practice to only use patterns that are
ahistorical (and usually mathematical or quasi-mathematical).

Put another way, I think your toolbox for understanding the world should
probably include some history, psychology, sociology. Putting the world in
terms of math and only math is helpful sometimes but extremely misleading
other times.

It's possible I just didn't understand what he's getting at, though.
Particularly, what about this list is "fearless"? From what I can see, none of
it even seems controversial.

~~~
throwanem
It may not be extreme, but it sure is agile.

------
throwanem
That sure is a list of things.

